# Brand spanking new!



## tommyj1974 (May 25, 2010)

Hi all,

I was diagnosed as Type 2 this morning, to be honest I know nothing about what lies ahead, my story so far is...

Im a 35 year old male with a zero medical history (no measles, mumps or broken bones even), up until 5 years ago I had a very active lifestyle which has become much more sedantary to the point where I now rarely am active - I would be a bit overweight but not obese and was an on-off smoker for about 10 years (currently on off mode for about a month). Always had that 'invincible' feeling from being so healthy - now I dont know what to think, shellshocked might be the right word.

My suspicions were first raised a few months ago, I was getting pains in my lower leg for no reason so I suspected circulation wasnt great, I would consider myself thirsty alot and running to the loo a bit more (but from I was a teenager I would drink 4-5 litres of water per day so nothing unusual there), I then managed to get male thrush (embarassing or what!!) after taking antibiotics and a mate told me to go see my doctor as that could be a sign - so I finally hooked up with my doctor who I hadnt seen for ten or more years.

After 20 blood samples in the past 6-8 weeks she told me something was at 17 when it should be less than 10 so I have Type 2 diabetes which I know absolutely nothing about. I have been referred to a diabetes nurse for this Thursday morning who will talk me through some factsheets and then book an appointment for me to meet a dietician and a physio (I understand the dietician bit but what does a physio advise??). The doctor wanted me to take some medication but I asked was it absolutely necessary - I would like to be given a chance to control this myself before going down the lifelong tablet taking route - if it doesnt work what will I have lost? She agreed that we could try no medication for a couple of months and monitor if there is any improvement, Im a little happier by that.

If anyone is up for answering questions can I ask what happens if I cant control my sugars - at the minute I have great eyesight, am only a bit overweight, opposite of lethargy/tiredness - what are the long term impacts of Type 2 diabetes?

Sorry if I have bored you but a problem shared is a problem halved, or so they say!


----------



## shiv (May 25, 2010)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## thedame (May 25, 2010)

Welcome and pin back your ears cos you will get a whole lot of useful advice on here!

I have been diagnosed almost 10 years with T2 - always been obese and still struggling. Long term complications can inlcude sight problems, loss of nerve sensation (neuropathy), damage to your pancreas and other organs. 

However it sounds like you have the common sense to seek a change to your lifestyle and try to halt and reverse this condition so with some good advice and the right attitude you may well achieve this and I wish you the very best of luck.

I will start the ball rolling and I am sure many will follow: 
Check the sugar contents of your usual foods- seems obvious but some sensible choices here will be a good start.
Consider taking less carbohydrates - search for Wallycorkers excellent advice on this in this forum - this has made a bit difference to my blood sugar levels
You need to test your levels with a monitor - if you are not on meds, you may not get free needles to prick you fingers and strips to test - free supplies for T2s can vary - depends on your GP but it will be of great benefit to you to buy a monitor- they are faily cheap - it is the strips which cost - if you test and try changes to your diet, you can then see what works for you.

This sounds a bit simplistic and I realise it will take some time to get your head round it all so keep asking questions - make a list and take them to your next appointment and my best advice would be to stand your ground and demand the help you need to achieve what you need - don't get fobbed off - it is the interest of the NHS to help you to get better - will be cheaper in the long run


----------



## shirl (May 25, 2010)

Hi Tommy, welcome to the forum.

My name is shirl and I've been T2 for about 5 years now, it was something of a shock for me too! If you want to start off gradually by just trying the diet and exercise route then thats good, and I hope it works for you.  
In my case I discovered that I was T2 because my eyesight started to go very very blurry and it was less than 12 months since I'd last had an eye test, it was very scary! Anyway long story short have hd meds ever since and have recently started on Insulin. 
It does take time to take evrything in, but you will get there . In the meantime, if you have any questions ask away I'm sure you'll get lots of help and support from people on this ere forum, I know I have,
Good luck, and take care, shirl x


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2010)

Hi Tommy, welcome to the forum - you found us very quickly! 

I'd suggest that you browse Diabetes UK's site http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to-diabetes/Introduction-to-diabetes/ to give you an insight into what to expect. The physio may give you exercises to improve your circulation if you are still having pain in your leg.

It's a good idea to ask the nurse for a blood glucose testing meter at your appointment, and persuade your doctor to precribe testing strips, which can be expensive otherwise.

Look also at this link, which will help explain things in a bit more detail:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=5836

Don't be afraid to ask any questions you may have, nothing is considered 'silly' here!


----------



## topcat123 (May 25, 2010)

welcome to the forum i am type 2 diagnosed 7 months ago 
i would suggest any questions that you have is to write them down as you may have a lot and take it with you when you next see your doctor or nurse remember no questions are silly either at docs or on the forum, if you dont know just ask... we are a friendly bunch here


----------



## RachelT (May 25, 2010)

Hi Tommy

I've been type 2 for a year and a half, land like you i had no major health problems, infections bounced off me, i thought i was indestructable, and it scared the heck out of me. Luckily i've been pretty much ok since then, (well, cept the thyroid thing...but that's probably related to the big D), i take tablets (Metformin) coz i'm not the sporty type, hate cooking and live on my own and it suits me. Metformin's the most popular drug to start type 2s on, it often causes nasty stomach erm...problems (explosions is more accurate) but they wear off eventually.
Unfortunately the complications of diabetes are numerous and scary,and they seem to invent a new one each week. Simply put, the distribution of sugar in your body is what makes it work properly, if sugar doesn't get to the right places and hangs around in the wrong places, it can cause problems.The good news is that t you can minimise your risk of getting them by keeping your blood sugar under a certain level (7's pretty much the accepted value) and having regular check-ups. The other thing in your favour is that you're still a young guy, you can make the changes now and hopefully it will be easier for you than say, my 80 year old grandma. (Grandma's now 84, i think, and still going strong, but still has a sweet tooth).

Hope this helps

Rachel


----------



## Vicsetter (May 25, 2010)

Hi Tommy, as a long term smoker (started at age 11 and gave up age 58) I would implore you to make a determined effort to keep off the fags.  Did they test your cholesterol while they were doing the rest of their tests?

Of course you can control your diet and if your used to have an active lifestyle you should be able to get back to it.  Sitting around and not doing much will not help your diabetes.

If the thought of what might happen to you because of your diabetes worries you and spurs you to do something then let it. The important thing is to research what is happening to your body and find a solution that is right for you, this could be diet/exercise/medication or a combination of them .

Have a look through this site and see what people say about diets for diabetics, this will prepare you for the dietician.  I presume the physio may be to advise on exercise for the leg pains  (dunno, haven't seen one myself).


----------



## D_G (May 26, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## tommyj1974 (May 26, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the replies guys - they are really helpful and informative - by the sounds of things I'll try and stay off that medication as long as I can possibly get away from it!!

I suppose tomorrow morning's meeting with the diabetic nurse is the next big thing - I'll make sure I go in armed with loads of questions and make sure I get myself one of these testing kits just to see how bad things really are!


----------



## Tezzz (May 26, 2010)

Welcome to "The Club".

I found a web site called www.bloodsugar101.com useful.

If you want to stay off medication then a blood glucose meter will be a wise thing to blag for free. I use a Nano because the lancets come in a cassette. Have a search on here for "Accu-chek Aviva Nano promotion" and you can find the free phone number and promotion code to get one for nothing. If you need to buy strips then Ebay is the cheapest.

I hope this helps.


----------



## cazscot (May 26, 2010)

Can't add anything to the excellent advice you have already been given, just want to welcome you to the forum.


----------



## Andy HB (May 26, 2010)

Hi there Tommy,

I was diagnosed in October, 2009. Was initially put on gliclazide to get my blood glucose (bg) levels down. Then I was put on metformin. After a couple of months and after completely changing my diet (eating regular three meals a day and reducing my carb intake to sensible levels) I was able to drop the metformin too. I am currently entirely diet and exercise controlled.

The thing is, don't be concerned about the medication if it serves a good purpose. There are other attributes to the metformin which could be beneficial (i.e. there is statistical evidence that it can help protect against heart disease - something that is more likely to occur in diabetics). However, as far as I am concerned, if the metformin isn't required to control my bg, then its other attributes will just have to go by the wayside! (But that's just my opinion!).

I hope that you're as lucky as I've been so far and that you can control your bg just with diet and exercise for now! 

Andy


----------



## Emmal31 (May 26, 2010)

Hi

Welcome to the forum


----------



## PhilT (May 26, 2010)

Hi Tommy, welcome to the forum.


----------



## tommyj1974 (May 26, 2010)

*Ketones???*

I have just received a phone call from my doctor saying that after a urine test was done yesterday that they have found ketones in my urine and she is trying to get me an appointment to get an insulin injection today - I'm really worried now because she sounded concerned and worried about me over the phone. Yesterday she said there would be no need for injections


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2010)

tommyj1974 said:


> I have just received a phone call from my doctor saying that after a urine test was done yesterday that they have found ketones in my urine and she is trying to get me an appointment to get an insulin injection today - I'm really worried now because she sounded concerned and worried about me over the phone. Yesterday she said there would be no need for injections



Hi Tommy, I was wondering when you gave your history whether there was a possibility you had been misdiagnosed as a Type 2 when you are possibly a Type 1. I was in a similar position, although with me the ketones had gone sky high because of a virus I also had.

Don't panic, it just means that the treatment options will be different, including as suggested, insulin injections. Don't confuse them with the sort of injections you get for other stuff, it is just a tiny needle that you hardly feel, and just into the skin.

Ketones are by products created when the body doesn't have enough insulin in it to process the glucose in the blood so it has to convert fat instead. Normally, these ketones would not build up, but again, because you don't have enough insulin circulating it is building up. Drink plenty of water to help flush them away. Once you have some insulin you will be fine - let us know how it goes please.


----------



## Freddie99 (May 26, 2010)

Hi Tommy,

Welcome to the madhouse. I can't say anything about type two as I know nothing about it but this place is a mine of information about both types. I hope all goes well with the GP and that they get things sussed quickly. Keep us up to speed on things and we'll do our best to support you as much as an internet can!

Tom


----------



## Andy HB (May 26, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hi Tommy, I was wondering when you gave your history whether there was a possibility you had been misdiagnosed as a Type 2 when you are possibly a Type 1.



I am pretty sure that I'm Type 2 and when diagnosed I had ketones in my urine. My bg was in the 20's and my first HbA1c was 13.3. As I understand it, if Type 2's are uncontrolled they can go into ketosis just the same as Type 1's?

Andy

p.s. Oh, and by the way Tommy, don't worry too much. Now that you're diagnosed, the ketone problem should get sorted pretty quick. It's only a problem if left untreated.


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> I am pretty sure that I'm Type 2 and when diagnosed I had ketones in my urine. My bg was in the 20's and my first HbA1c was 13.3. As I understand it, if Type 2's are uncontrolled they can go into ketosis just the same as Type 1's?
> 
> Andy
> 
> p.s. Oh, and by the way Tommy, don't worry too much. Now that you're diagnosed, the ketone problem should get sorted pretty quick. It's only a problem if left untreated.



Were you given insulin intially Andy?


----------



## Andy HB (May 26, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Were you given insulin intially Andy?



No. I was put on gliclazide for a month or so.


----------



## tommyj1974 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks again for all the replies - I'm obviously panicking easily as I havent a notion whats going on!

Hopefully a false alarm - my doctor spoke to a diabetes specialist who said the ketones were at a low enough level not to get worried and could have been for a variety of factors, but as the BG levels were so high I have to start taking metformin (sp.?). Looking forward to seeing nurse tomorrow who will hopefully point me in the right direction diet wise and self-testing.


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know Tommy - glad all is OK  There's a whole new language for you to get used to! Hope things go well with the nurse. If possible it might be a good idea to take someone along as it can be easy to miss or forget things when you are trying to take everything in.


----------



## lyndasw (May 26, 2010)

Welcome Tommy!  Only diagnosed three months ago myself so I remember just how scary it feels when you are told. If you aren't given a meter tomorrow, Lloyds chemist have ?5 off the Accu check meters at the moment but strips (normally ?27/28 in chemist) are best bought on e-bay.  Hopefully your doctor will be reasonable and prescribe all this for you.  Some don't.
Wishing you all the best for tomorrow.


----------



## tommyj1974 (May 27, 2010)

Quite an uneventful morning - when I went in the nurse that I met didnt know what I was there for - I told her the doctor said I must see the nurse on Thursday morning who will give me some advice on diabetes and get me setup to see dietician etc - she said I was booked in for a diabetes clinic next Wednesday anyway and I would see all then.

Therefore I'm still none the wiser - I think I will take a scan myself through the boards to get advice on dos and donts food wise. I asked her about getting some sort of monitor but the nurse said that only people who take insulin need the monitors.


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2010)

tommyj1974 said:


> Quite an uneventful morning - when I went in the nurse that I met didnt know what I was there for - I told her the doctor said I must see the nurse on Thursday morning who will give me some advice on diabetes and get me setup to see dietician etc - she said I was booked in for a diabetes clinic next Wednesday anyway and I would see all then.
> 
> Therefore I'm still none the wiser - I think I will take a scan myself through the boards to get advice on dos and donts food wise. I asked her about getting some sort of monitor but the nurse said that only people who take insulin need the monitors.



Well, that wasn't very useful was it Tommy? Have a look in the Recommended Books section for some useful books on GL and GI diets - these are the types of diet best suited to keeping blood sugar levels under control. You should ask at the diabetes clinic about a monitor - obviously the practise nurse had only a limited knowledge about how meters can be used for all diabetics - even those who take no medication at all!

In the meantime, please ask anything that you are unsure of or would like information about and we'll do our best to help out


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2010)

Tommy, I moved your questions to the General message board:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=8770


----------



## Andy HB (May 27, 2010)

tommyj1974 said:


> I asked her about getting some sort of monitor but the nurse said that only people who take insulin need the monitors.



I have two things to say about that ....

1) Cobblers 

and 

2) Cobblers 

Now in the style of Kryton in Red Dwarf, you may notice that I said the same thing twice, but I felt that it was such a stupid statement by the nurse that it deserved a second reply (or something like that!).

Andy

p.s. You'll see lots of information on this forum and elsewhere which explains why meters are so useful for most diabetics whether they take insulin or not. It has certainly been useful for me.


----------



## Tezzz (May 27, 2010)

Please have a look at *www.bloodsugar101.com. 

*It has plenty of good info.


----------

